
When Founders Founder - ccrystle
http://diggingintwo.blogspot.com/2013/02/when-founders-founder.html
======
jianghong
With all the recent attention towards startups that aren't doing so well, it
makes me wonder what motivates the founders to continue moving forward? Is it
from a lack of choice? Or maybe pride?

~~~
ccrystle
belief

